# help cleaning a big cat tree.



## Fletcherkitty (Apr 28, 2009)

I just bought a big cat tree from somebody off craigslist. I'm gonna clean it up before bringing it into my home, and I've been looking for a carpet cleaning product I could use to kill any fleas that might be on this thing. I've inspected it and haven't found any flea dirt, but I wanna be safe.
Has anybody else done this before and could give me any tips? I've called a carpet cleaning service and the guy said there's no carpet shampoo that's made to kill bugs. I went to the pet store and only found sprays, powders and pet shampoos. I have a little bit of diatomacious earth that I could use on it but I'd rather stay away from powders as my cat has asthma.
:?: :?: :?:


----------



## QueenBunnywitch (Apr 8, 2009)

maybe you should take it to a dry cleaners and have them sanitize it. I'm not sure if that is possible but if it is that may be the safest route to go.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I would vacuum it really well, then steam clean it. Marie is the queen of getting used cat trees, so she is the ultimate expert, so I would listen to what ever she had to say.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah I couldn't buy a used one--as the daughter of the Orkin man--I be worried about way more than just fleas....My dad has tainted my view of used goods...

Leslie


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd probably use a carpet cleaner (if it really needs to be cleaned) or I'd vacuum it really well then use something like Frontline Spray to kill the fleas. A couple of other products used here in Austalia are Coopex and K-O Tab - you mix wither of these with water in a garden sprayer and once dry, is safe for the pets to be around.


----------



## Sabala (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe a car upholstery cleaner? The can has a pretty tough scrub brush built into the cap. You spray the foam and use the brush part to scrub it in. I was using that in my car after my cat peed in the car on the way to the vet. Also mixed in some Nature's Miracle.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I've taken a cat tree outside and washed it with clorox water. Since this particular cat tree had been used by kittens with ringworm. 

If you dont see fleas on it I wouldnt worry. Id give it a thorough vacuming at the least. But I havent been tainted by an Orkin man!!!  

Me thinks Marie needs to chime in on this thread. She's the cat tree Queen! Or the Craigs list Queen! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't have any great insight or advice. I've never gotten one that wasn't in almost perfect condition. My first one came with the cat, and was almost brand new. The ones after that, I just used a dust-buster to get lint, hairs, etc. off, then I took a wet towel with some Dawn on it and went over them really well. I've not very germaphobic, I guess.


----------



## Fletcherkitty (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you so much everybody! I think I know what I'm gonna do. Although I have one more concern...
This is a pretty cheap tree. Seeing it in the small photo on CL it looked like a normal cat tree, but turned out it's actually made of all plastic and has carpeted parts and cushions in the little hiding spots. The plastic and cushions (which are removable) will be easy to clean, but I'm worried that, because the carpet is on top of plastic, if I soak it in a soap and water it will not dry properly and will cause mildew or mold underneath it. is this something I should be concerned about, or am I worrying too much?

I guess what I'll do is scrub with light soap (either dawn or simple solution) and water, vacuum it off with my little handheld waterproof vacuum and then just make sure it sits in the sun long enough to dry thoroughly.


----------

